# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  natural replacements for RX ??

## cb1000h

Hi
Im new to the forum
I consider my family to be pretty prepared until my wife had her thyroid removed and is now taking 3 medications daily (fun)
What if any natural or otherwise replacements can be found for Calcitriol eneric for Rocaltrol
L-Thyroxine generic for Synthroid and Liothyronine generic for Cytomel 
Thanks for any help
Wayne

----------


## wildgarlic

If you are in the wilderness and do not have those, you could kill a mammal and eat some thyroid gland, but you have to eat it a few times a week. Also, you have to be careful with doing this for long periods, you could get too little or too much.  Calcitriol is vitamin D, get it from the store or get sunlight at least 30 minutes a day.

----------


## gryffynklm

Interesting...... A thought on the thyroid. Would the benefit from the consumed thyroid be desrobed by preserving it in a dried form?

----------


## intothenew

I am in some initial research concerning vitamin loss and dehydration. 




> ................vitamin loss/reduction from blanching and dehydration, in particular vitamins A and C, thiamine, riboflavin and niacin......................


I've got to get my sources in order for the above quote.

----------


## frmr_cityguy1983

gees, eating the thyroid...that kind of reminds me of that scene from the Mask of Zorro.

----------


## wildgarlic

> Interesting...... A thought on the thyroid. Would the benefit from the consumed thyroid be desrobed by preserving it in a dried form?


Yes, Until 15 or  20 yrs ago, what they gave you was armour thyroid (known as Proloid) and it was dessicated sheep thyroid

----------


## Rick

Or you could talk to your doctor and get an extra 30/90 day supply and keep your meds rotated. Another method is...you usually have one or two pills left over from your 30 or 90 day supply. Just start saving those and rotating them with newer refills. It doesn't take long to have a pretty healthy supply built up. I have about 3 months supply on one of my meds by doing the latter. Just keep them rotated.

----------


## Wildthang

> Yes, Until 15 or  20 yrs ago, what they gave you was armour thyroid (known as Proloid) and it was dessicated sheep thyroid


My god, what would you do if you had prostate trouble :Scared:

----------


## deafdave3

> Or you could talk to your doctor and get an extra 30/90 day supply and keep your meds rotated. Another method is...you usually have one or two pills left over from your 30 or 90 day supply. Just start saving those and rotating them with newer refills. It doesn't take long to have a pretty healthy supply built up. I have about 3 months supply on one of my meds by doing the latter. Just keep them rotated.


That's what I did with all four of my prescriptions.  Now I have a healthy stockpile.

My problem is pain.  I have an extremely low pain tolerance.  I just cannot tolerate much pain.  I do have narcotics stockpiled, but I don't get much and I don't take it everyday as prescribed.  So, if the SHTF for me, and I run out of pain reliever... it'll be that much harder for me out there.

----------


## wildgarlic

> My god, what would you do if you had prostate trouble


Totally different condition. There is an herb called saw palmetto extract for that.

----------


## GreatUsername

For cancer treatment: blackberries, Pacific Yew
For anaphylactic shock/as an adrenaline substitute: foxglove
For minor laxative: pacific madrone
For major laxative: cascara <--- this is what the make the RX stuff from

Just research the plants in your area for the best stuff in your environment, as it will vary from place to place. All these can be found in the Pacific Northwest.

----------


## BushCraft

> Interesting...... A thought on the thyroid. Would the benefit from the consumed thyroid be desrobed by preserving it in a dried form?


Providing you do not denature it (Heat in excess of 60*C, PH change, Smoking, Salting, Press drying ect.) it is still a viable form although possibly less potent. I could quite easily see a survival situation in which you keep several dried thyroids in a pouch and take 1 -1/2 or whatever dosage as required. It would not be optimum, but given an extreme long term survival situation it is entirely plausible.

----------


## wildgarlic

> Providing you do not denature it (Heat in excess of 60*C, PH change, Smoking, Salting, Press drying ect.) it is still a viable form although possibly less potent. I could quite easily see a survival situation in which you keep several dried thyroids in a pouch and take 1 -1/2 or whatever dosage as required. It would not be optimum, but given an extreme long term survival situation it is entirely plausible.


Proloid was dried or dessicated sheep thyroid, but thyroids from other mammals would also have an affect

----------


## wildgarlic

> For cancer treatment: blackberries, Pacific Yew
> For anaphylactic shock/as an adrenaline substitute: foxglove
> For minor laxative: pacific madrone
> For major laxative: cascara <--- this is what the make the RX stuff from
> 
> Just research the plants in your area for the best stuff in your environment, as it will vary from place to place. All these can be found in the Pacific Northwest.


There have been cases of cancer going away in people who drank a very large amount of pureed fresh blackberries.   The pacific yew was the original source of the anti cancer drug Taxol.  Foxglove: be very very careful.

----------


## Blade

> There have been cases of cancer going away in people who drank a very large amount of pureed fresh blackberries.   The pacific yew was the original source of the anti cancer drug Taxol.  Foxglove: be very very careful.


You're  correct abouty the Taxol. I knew someone on the team of the initial find of it. The biggest concern at that time was the economy and the life expectancy of people who would survive and throw the S/S system into depletion. They were very hesitant about releasing the find.

----------


## wildgarlic

> You're  correct abouty the Taxol. I knew someone on the team of the initial find of it. The biggest concern at that time was the economy and the life expectancy of people who would survive and throw the S/S system into depletion. They were very hesitant about releasing the find.


The thing is crude extracts work much better than purified chemicals, but that is the way the system is: they want pure chemicals because they are patentable.

----------


## Blade

> The thing is crude extracts work much better than purified chemicals, but that is the way the system is: they want pure chemicals because they are patentable.


Absolutely correct. Natives in the jungle, Aboriginis, Native Americans..etc. have know this for years. They chew roots, make tea from leaves, suck on bark, all to extract the medicinal properties directly from the source. Now the pharmacutical companies put the same stuff in a pill and make beaucoup money.

----------


## crashdive123

Thank goodness they do.

----------


## intothenew

> .....*I* want *to purchase* pure chemicals because they are *predictable*.........


Fixt, least ways my take. When I purchase almost anything I expect a consistent product. When I home brew, the bar can be lower or even higher in some circumstances.

----------


## BENESSE

Taxol is also a drug currently (and for at least15 yrs) used in chemo for breast cancer.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

This is certainly something I've been considering. If I ever have to drop off my 5 prescription, 1 over the counter, and 3 supplements, what do I do. 

It's one thing to say that you can take foxgloves for heart problems but it's another thing entirely to make it work. The toxic dose of digitalis is so close to the therapeutic dosage that you don't want to make a mistake and natural drugs, again, are not consistent. In the old days, they had to titrate a heart patient on digitalis. I guess I could try that out but I'm thinking I'm not going to have that much time to play around with dosages.

I ask my doctor what i would do if I ever found myself without my medications and I've yet to get an answer from him.

I think I'm going to hope that I can taper off the blood pressure meds and hope that my heart has improved to the point that I can make another 20 years or so before I drop dead of a massage coronary.......

----------


## wildgarlic

> This is certainly something I've been considering. If I ever have to drop off my 5 prescription, 1 over the counter, and 3 supplements, what do I do. 
> 
> It's one thing to say that you can take foxgloves for heart problems but it's another thing entirely to make it work. The toxic dose of digitalis is so close to the therapeutic dosage that you don't want to make a mistake and natural drugs, again, are not consistent. In the old days, they had to titrate a heart patient on digitalis. I guess I could try that out but I'm thinking I'm not going to have that much time to play around with dosages.
> 
> I ask my doctor what i would do if I ever found myself without my medications and I've yet to get an answer from him.
> 
> I think I'm going to hope that I can taper off the blood pressure meds and hope that my heart has improved to the point that I can make another 20 years or so before I drop dead of a massage coronary.......


Until 20-25 yrs ago they gave you standardized digitalis (dried foxglove) and if you took too much, you would get serious nausea before the heart fluctiations that kill you. Now they give you the pure chemical and teh co-factors that cause this nause are not present so you go straight to dangerous heart fluctuations while bypassing the nausea

----------


## BushCraft

> There have been cases of cancer going away in people who drank a very large amount of pureed fresh blackberries.   The pacific yew was the original source of the anti cancer drug Taxol.  Foxglove: be very very careful.


Blackberries also work well due to the high levels of antioxidants which help prevent further growth and spread of tumorous growths.

----------


## LadyDisme3

I ordered Prescription for Nutritional Healing: The A to Z Guide to Supplements (Prescription for Nutritional Healing: A-To-Z Guide to Supplements. I figure I can stock up on anything OTC I need.

----------


## wildgarlic

> I ordered Prescription for Nutritional Healing: The A to Z Guide to Supplements (Prescription for Nutritional Healing: A-To-Z Guide to Supplements. I figure I can stock up on anything OTC I need.



Good book, but for something like a thyroid issue, you need more than supplements

----------

